# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Benzoyl Peroxide en andere producten

## Jan1993

Beste Mensen

Ik zou graag wat meer informatie of Benzoyl Peroxide en andere middeltjes van huisarts willen weten. Helpen kuurtjes van de dokter ook?

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Mij hielpen de middeltjes en kuurtjes van de dokter erg goed!

----------


## Jan1993

Ok bedankt :Big Grin: 

Morgen moet ik terug bellen, om te kijken of de dokter me verwijst naar de apotheek of dat hij kijkt :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Das raar....je dokter hoort toch eerst zélf naar je gezicht te kijken??
Je niet laten afschepen hoor!!

Succes en laat 's weten wat ze je hebben meegegeven ok?!

----------


## Jan1993

Ik hoop dat ik een heel goed middel krijg. Ik heb geen zin meer om depressief te zijn

----------

